# Summary: Five stars driver rating



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Ok, this is yet another time (third or fourth) I received a weekly summary with my driver rating at 5.0 and it says:

Nice work, your driver rating last week was *above average*.

Why wouldn't they change the blurb to read something like "Great job! Your driver rating last week was top notch!" in the algorithm when summary is generated?

Does it bother anyone else?

It just seems such an obvious and easy motivation for drivers...


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Yep...doesn't matter for me. I don't need a pat on the head from Uber. I just don't want a kick in the teeth.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

I only got 4.63 this week, nobody loves me anymore. Driving around college kids during bad weather and high surges. I really thought all those cheapass kids were going to give me 5's for their 2.8 and 3 surge rides. Uber said I was below average, that was really hurtful of them to say that about me, does anyone have a tissue I think I'm going to cry.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Surprisingly, last week I was driving in surge almost all the time on Saturday. How did I get all fives - beats me!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

biozon said:


> Surprisingly, last week I was driving in surge almost all the time on Saturday. How did I get all fives - beats me!


Give it a few days...Pax have 2 weeks to submit. 

But that's good you were able to hit the 5.0. Mine have for the most part been there. I finished the week on a 4.9 the previous week was a 5.0. I always seem to be above the top driver numbers for the week.

You don't need to be faster than a bear, just faster than the slowest runner.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Give it a few days...Pax have 2 weeks to submit.


 Yep, that too.



Actionjax said:


> But that's good you were able to hit the 5.0.


 Yeah, it's just pleasant. Not that it matters to my rating overall anymore. With more than 350 rides by far, my rating is pretty much set to 4.85 regardless. Unless, of course, some ****** will give me a 3 or less.



Actionjax said:


> I always seem to be above the top driver numbers for the week.


 Ditto.



Actionjax said:


> You don't need to be faster than a bear, just faster than the slowest runner.


 Ahahahaha


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Five Canadian stars is only worth 4.6 US stars.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Something strange going on in chicago. My uber rating lately been in 4.8-5.0 range. My lyft ratings took a plunge, I'm at 4.68 overall now. Usually it's been the other way.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Five Canadian stars is only worth 4.6 US stars.


Yes that's true. And it costs us 40% more to get that.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Five Canadian stars is only worth 4.6 US stars.


 Damn! Why didn't I think of that?!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Yep...doesn't matter for me. I don't need a pat on the head from Uber. I just don't want a kick in the teeth.


Yup, a pat in the back is lame to getting the warm fuzzy.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Five Canadian stars is only worth 4.6 US stars.


About 2 weeks ago I got my best tip yet $25. It was Canadian, she was very grateful for the quick ride home I gave her home because her dog had just died (Not making this up). Very pretty money, the twenty is see thru, but I don't know what to do with it, my bank charges $25 USD to swap currencies. I guess I'll frame it and put it up on the wall.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> About 2 weeks ago I got my best tip yet $25. It was Canadian, she was very grateful for the quick ride home I gave her home because her dog had just died (Not making this up). Very pretty money, the twenty is see thru, but I don't know what to do with it, my bank charges $25 USD to swap currencies. I guess I'll frame it and put it up on the wall.


That's crazy they charge you that. Just mail it to me and I will send you $3...lol


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

Why are you seeking validation from an automated email? Just be happy that you did a good job, and take pride from that.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> That's crazy they charge you that. Just mail it to me and I will send you $3...lol


$3 - $1 SRF - 20% = $1.60, you have to at least pay the postage! I'll also need proof of insurance for the mail. This is the only way I know to get paid.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> $3 - $1 SRF - 20% = $1.60, you have to at least pay the postage! I'll also need proof of insurance for the mail.


Most airports have an exchange booth. They are not the best rates but will beat the $25 charge. Or just come to Canada and spend it.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> I only got 4.63 this week, nobody loves me anymore. Driving around college kids during bad weather and high surges. I really thought all those cheapass kids were going to give me 5's for their 2.8 and 3 surge rides. Uber said I was below average, that was really hurtful of them to say that about me, does anyone have a tissue I think I'm going to cry.


Two weeks ago my rating for the week was 4.72 because of one passenger who 1-starred me. 31/37 had given me 5's in the 2-week window last week. This week I had a perfect 5 with 20/24 giving me 5's in the 2-week window. Surges, bar drunks, and bad weather will always ding your rating. I no longer care about it, I'm fine with 4.83 after 400+ trips.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Danikjan said:


> Why are you seeking validation from an automated email?


 Idk, I'm just weird that way, I guess. It's such an easy and obvious motivation, that it just beats my why it's not there.



nutzareus said:


> I no longer care about it, I'm fine with 4.83 after 400+ trips.


 Way to go, man!


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Most airports have an exchange booth. They are not the best rates but will beat the $25 charge. Or just come to Canada and spend it.


I'll go to Chicago first and get a really cheap Uber ride to Toronto. Maybe we can get Mike Holmes to make it right for Ubering.


----------



## Ext7484 (Feb 22, 2015)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> I only got 4.63 this week, nobody loves me anymore. Driving around college kids during bad weather and high surges. I really thought all those cheapass kids were going to give me 5's for their 2.8 and 3 surge rides. Uber said I was below average, that was really hurtful of them to say that about me, does anyone have a tissue I think I'm going to cry.


Most Passenger doesnt know that 4 star rating in uber is mean fired.. They thought it was yelp that 4 stars is good... i have same problem too.. from 15 rate, i got 14 five stars and 1 four stars.. and drop my rate from 5* to 4.86*... Some exp uber driver told me about put up a note saying "please give me 5 stars and i'll give you 5 stars too".


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

Why does all this matter? Will you not get another ping if your rating drops?


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Larry-AMS said:


> Why does all this matter? Will you not get another ping if your rating drops?


You will get an email from uber telling you to improve or you will be deactivated from the system.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Larry-AMS said:


> Why does all this matter? Will you not get another ping if your rating drops?


You could get customers who also cancel looking for a higher rated driver.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> You will get an email from uber telling you to improve or you will be deactivated from the system.


I know I'm quoting my own post, but I just reread that line and it sounds like Orwell's 1984 has finally gotten here, we will be erased from Uber's collective memory, all traces of us will vanish.


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh, yeah, like you know how good your cabbie is before they arrived and before you get in...?!?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

At a buck 65 a mile for UberX in Arkansas you'd better be good!

At 65 cents a mile in Pennsyltucky you know yer gettin a dumb ass as soon as you hit request.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> I know I'm quoting my own post, but I just reread that line and it sounds like Orwell's 1984 has finally gotten here, we will be erased from Uber's collective memory, all traces of us will vanish.


POST # 24/ @uberguy_in_ct : HEY!
I've been taking UnGodly Rations of
S○○t about quoting Orwell and Big
Brother's Depredations on Protagonist
Winston Smith.....
And all this while... in Hamden or
was it Haddam?
Who owns a GOOD DOG?


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 24/ @uberguy_in_ct : HEY!
> I've been taking UnGodly Rations of
> S○○t about quoting Orwell and Big
> Brother's Depredations on Protagonist
> ...


He is a good dog, he has learned well how to guilt me until he gets all the treats and belly rubs he wants. It's Hamden


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

biozon said:


> Surprisingly, last week I was driving in surge almost all the time on Saturday. How did I get all fives - beats me!


Dude NO driver that has been driving for a while will have a perfect 5* rating. It's virtually impossible given the various nature of riders you'll eventually come across. Anytime I hear of a driver having a five star rating I immediately think they're either new or they have a super nice car.


----------



## Godric (Jan 17, 2015)

If you have a nice car some will ding your rating..because they don't want a driver to have anything better then they have. Same with stories about themselves...Don't one up them about yourself or they will hate you..and in turn ding your rating.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

I don't think car matters a lot. I have a nice car - Acura MDX. It's no worse than Lincoln MKZ that has replaced Lincoln Town Car in limo business. I always keep it clean, I clean all season mats almost after every ride. I get instant compliments on the car shape and cleanness 8/10 times anyone gets in. It has impact on rating, but not a significant one.



Godric said:


> If you have a nice car some will ding your rating..because they don't want a driver to have anything better then they have.


 That I agree with.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> About 2 weeks ago I got my best tip yet $25. It was Canadian, she was very grateful for the quick ride home I gave her home because her dog had just died (Not making this up). Very pretty money, the twenty is see thru, but I don't know what to do with it, my bank charges $25 USD to swap currencies. I guess I'll frame it and put it up on the wall.


If her dog was ALREADY dead.... what was the rush?? LOL....... sorry...... LOL

HUH??? the bank that You belong too.... Where You have a checking account.... would charge you $25 to exchange a mere $25 of foreign currency????

....dude - you need to get a better bank.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

The car doesn't matter. We started with a BMW 7 series and everyone would comment about how nice it is and all the legroom in the back, blah, blah. We now have added a Mercedes GL450 and hear the same thing, but after driving last Saturday night, my rating plummeted from 4.92-4.88. I know I shouldn't take it too personally, but I'm like the OP and I do because it mainly pisses me off. Everyone got where they needed to go as fast as humanly possible so there is zero reason to rate me low, but there had to have been more than one very low rating because my average for the week was 4.68. With rates so ridiculously low, no one should be expecting water or candy and unless you're a lady, I'm not going to lift your 50lb suitcase. I open the liftgate/trunk and close it. I help the extra pax get in the third row and get back out again because God help the idiot who designed the second row seating of this car, but I have zero motivation to do more than that because even if I did, we all know it wouldn't be appreciated and if it was, it wouldn't be monetarily.


----------



## Godric (Jan 17, 2015)

Does the car matter...not really.

All I was trying to say is the pax is more likely to ding your rating if they don't get out of your car feeling good about themselves and what they have acquired in life when their finger is hovering over the rating stars...as in...I feel good about myself. They are happy and you in turn get 5*.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

3 drunk guys rolling down my windows, jacking with my radio and telling me how much they love me. They were happy and still didn't rate me well, probably because I didn't give in and marry all 3 of them on the spot.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

brikosig said:


> If her dog was ALREADY dead.... what was the rush?? LOL....... sorry...... LOL
> 
> HUH??? the bank that You belong too.... Where You have a checking account.... would charge you $25 to exchange a mere $25 of foreign currency????
> 
> ....dude - you need to get a better bank.


The entire ride she kept hitting my shoulder and saying how terrible this is (her dog I found out was 15 years old). Then she decided she was hungry and whipped out a carry out container that had a really overpowering smell of onions. The whole time she was eating she was also sobbing uncontrolably. Not my best ride ever but I felt sorry for her.

My daughter belongs to AAA she echanged it there and got about $19 USD for $25 Canadian.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> The entire ride she kept hitting my shoulder and saying how terrible this is (her dog I found out was 15 years old). Then she decided she was hungry and whipped out a carry out container that had a really overpowering smell of onions. The whole time she was eating she was also sobbing uncontrolably. Not my best ride ever but I felt sorry for her.
> 
> My daughter belongs to AAA she echanged it there and got about $19 USD for $25 Canadian.


That sounds about right.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Casandria said:


> 3 drunk guys rolling down my windows, jacking with my radio and telling me how much they love me. They were happy and still didn't rate me well, probably because I didn't give in and marry all 3 of them on the spot.


I had a total of 4 trips in two days. My weekly and daily was 5.00 up until today. Somebody dinged me with 1 star. I remember every ride very well as there were so few of them. I don't know what is wrong with people. Still I am at 4.90 on the dashboard though!


----------



## H Town Driver (Mar 23, 2015)

How do you get your ratings? I went from 5 to 4.94, to 4.81 in three weeks. I'm thinking it's the drunks and college students  How after two weeks can these people can remember how the ride was when their drunk?


----------

